# Ontario/Wawa Fishing in November?



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hey I have a few days in November off and was considering taking one last trip to my uncles cabin near wawa in November. Probably around Nov.6th-10th. My question is has anyone ever been up there this time of year? What would the weather be like? I don't mind it being chilly, but I have to be able to suck water out of the river to the cabin for showers and I'm afraid this will freeze up. What's everyone's thoughts on fishing in Canada this time of year?


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

I'd be ready to go but play it by ear. Weather could easily be a problem. Don't boat anywhere you can't find your way back from in a snow storm. On the up side the fishing could be great if there is no ice.


----------



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

I agree man, Wawa is up there, weather can change in a day, although, I think you would be fine most years through Thanksgiving. But, I have seen sub-zero weather and storms on Thanksgiving in MI. I was on a trip near Ranger Lake in late October, and most people are winterizing their cabins and closing shop. Beautiful country and potentially great fishing - I say do it?


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

The Edmund Fitzgerald was sunk on November 10th.

I've been up to the Soo on Labor Day weekend when it was 45 degrees and miserable because of 40 mph winds.


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

I think I am going to do it- The cabin has a woodstove so I will not have a problem there. If it is cold enough where I can't pump water so be it. I will only be there a few days and I will go without a shower. ( I know gross, but no one else will be out there to smell me) Should be a good time and I heard the fishing up there is awesome that time of year.


----------

